# Old Squaw Mounts



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm looking to have 3 squaw-2 drakes, 1 hen mounted in a habitat scene. Looking for ideas. Post your pics if you have any. Please and thank you.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...61091E3B05DD98A546A4D9F71CDBCDB22&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

That one on the turn is very nice. Well done.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice looking birds Adam.

Here's one I had done a while back.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

gooseman said:


> View attachment 198929


Nabers did a good job


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I think I'm going to do swimming habitat scene. Maybe some ice in there or one drake on a rock and 2 swimming. Might have one with a mussel in its beak. Just some ideas I'm kicking around. I might even see if I can have one swimming opposite and have the tail curved around like the wind is blowing it upward.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Nabers did a good job


They have done all my winged mounts. Brian is phenomenal with birds.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Go see Sherwood when he gets back from Kodiak Island next week.
Hes as good as they get, where he shines are his nautical creations and his ice and rock scenes.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's a bunch that Travis from Last Flight did! I will be taking my Longtail to him soon!


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

And another!


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

I did see a table mount with a sheet of water and a hen resting on the water with the drake diving to the rocks. That would be a sweet table!!


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice birds by the way! Those are some LONG tails and beautiful colors!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I like your idea of the ice/snow habitat - that is what I did with the one I brought back from Maine










I wasn't really enamored with the flat head (prefer the more rounded look) but I absolutely loved how the taxidermist fashioned the rock/snow/ice.

Good luck with your mount


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

The Doob said:


> I like your idea of the ice/snow habitat - that is what I did with the one I brought back from Maine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for not being happy. Life is too short,
I'd pitch it and get another mounted.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> I don't blame you for not being happy. Life is too short,
> I'd pitch it and get another mounted.


:lol:

I more or less agree with your sentiment, but dam dude, that is harsh.

And I will say this about Travis, his work has definitely improved over the last few years.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Duckman Racing said:


> :lol:
> 
> I more or less agree with your sentiment, but dam dude, that is harsh.
> 
> And I will say this about Travis, his work has definitely improved over the last few years.


Sorry, didn't mean to be harsh and don't know who mounted. I've given various people chances over the years and have had to eat some mounts and just pitch them vs being pissed off every time I look at them. Just considered it lessons learned. Not every mount is a good one and I don't have any problems accepting when I get one that sucks so I pitch it and move on.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Sitting one is not mine lol. But yes I look at some stuff ive done few years ago and shake my head as to what was I thinking. 

But best thing you can do is admit it is not right and change what you do to get better. And I hope to always be improving.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Sitting one is not mine lol. But yes I look at some stuff ive done few years ago and shake my head as to what was I thinking.
> 
> But best thing you can do is admit it is not right and change what you do to get better. And I hope to always be improving.


Bingo

No one starts out day 1 as the best at anything


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

This one only has one bird but has room for more...this will be a sweet moumt when fisnished!


----------

